# Video - Is it Bimmer or Beemer?



## bkeys (Sep 11, 2015)

Hey Everyone,

So, here's the big question. Is it pronounced Bimmer or Beemer? What do you say?

Bryan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezdoKxSfQTQ


----------



## Folgen Sie Mir (Jan 5, 2014)

Bimmer = cars
Beamer = motorcycle

Sent from my SM-G920P using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Folgen Sie Mir (Jan 5, 2014)

Folgen Sie Mir said:


> Bimmer = cars
> Beamer = motorcycle
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Bimmerfest mobile app


Or Beemer, whatever.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Flatland328 (Mar 21, 2014)

According to what I've heard. A "beemer" is a BMW motorcycle and a "bimmer" is a BMW car.

Nice try to drive up your views on your video though!


----------



## dwlink (May 27, 2007)

BEEmer for 2 wheels and BIMmer for 4 wheels per my understanding.

Nonetheless, all my friends who aren't in the know ask me what the heck a "BIMmer" is when speaking in reference to my car. So while I know it should be pronounced as "BIMmer", I usually just say it as "BEEmer" to spare the argument.

Spelling is "bimmer" regardless.


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Jan 20, 2015)

Flatland328 said:


> According to what I've heard. A "beemer" is a BMW motorcycle and a "bimmer" is a BMW car.
> 
> Nice try to drive up your views on your video though!


This is my understanding.


----------



## Jay Arras (Nov 22, 2002)

<sigh> We've already been through all this and the decision has already been made.  Beemers are BMW motorcycles. Bimmers are BMW cars. Both are pronounced the same, just spelled different to distinguish between the two. Just search the forum. This has been discussed many times already. See http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=841209&highlight=beemer et. al.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Bimmer


----------



## kinerin (Aug 29, 2014)

*Bimmers and Beemers.*



Flatland328 said:


> According to what I've heard. A "beemer" is a BMW motorcycle and a "bimmer" is a BMW car.
> 
> Nice try to drive up your views on your video though!


Correct-o from what I've heard as well.

Been riding BEEMERS for 40yrs, been driving BIMMERS for 30yrs. Haven't heard it any other way.


----------



## marcozandrini (Feb 13, 2014)

For those of us in the USA it's "bimmer." For U.K. folks it's "beemer."

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

BMW motorcycles are Beemers. BMW autos are always (Gr. _Immer_) Bimmers. *BMW always*


----------



## rdkind62 (Jan 11, 2008)

^ What he said, and they are pronounced the same.


----------



## CALWATERBOY DUE (May 20, 2014)

Folgen Sie Mir said:


> Bimmer = cars
> Beamer = motorcycle


This is very true.

But those without a classical education often fail to grasp, or do not know, the difference.

OP, BMW ownership comes with certain expectations. Being reassuringly expensive and afforded only by those of means, there are standards.


----------



## ColoradoKraut (Aug 30, 2009)

Who decides these things, the nickname police?

Is a Chevrolet a Chev or a Chevy?


----------



## 559056 (Oct 8, 2016)

In 50 years of driving/owning automobiles I have heard both, from enthusiast and from the general disinterested public; bimmer & beemer. I have only owned the real deal for about 8 months. So, it has only become important to sound credible since then. I don't know which is authentic. I do recall hearing the word/accronym 'beemer' first. But then, I've lived in a notoriously loony part of the country, so what does my local culture know?


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Jan 20, 2015)

ColoradoKraut said:


> Who decides these things, the nickname police?
> 
> Is a Chevrolet a Chev or a Chevy?


It's Chebby.... :rofl::rofl:


----------



## dharmabmw (Jul 4, 2014)

Its neither. It's just another Effin' car


----------



## Folgen Sie Mir (Jan 5, 2014)

"You've got a BMW, act like it."

Sent from my SM-G920P using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## bkeys (Sep 11, 2015)

ezaircon4jc said:


> It's Chebby.... :rofl::rofl:


lol, good one


----------



## nicknice91303 (Jan 20, 2017)

dwlink said:


> BEEmer for 2 wheels and BIMmer for 4 wheels per my understanding.
> 
> Nonetheless, all my friends who aren't in the know ask me what the heck a "BIMmer" is when speaking in reference to my car. So while I know it should be pronounced as "BIMmer", I usually just say it as "BEEmer" to spare the argument.
> 
> Spelling is "bimmer" regardless.


Yes spelling wise I agree BIMmer, but when talking about it with friends it's pronounced BEEmer... As in the yellow and black flying BEE....MER........ LOL. That's how a friend of mine tried breaking it down to me lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## wcr3d (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a southern drawl so it's b'EYE'mmer.


----------



## daka (Jan 21, 2004)

And it aint' a PORSH...it's PORSCHA (just for another clarification) and besides what are all those BIMMERS doing on a Mercedes Benz transporter


----------



## Laurent r (Apr 28, 2017)

Yeah here in Europe it's Beemer for a car...also what the Northsliefe gang uses at the Ring.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## nicknice91303 (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm from Connecticut USA, and we say BEEM-ER, but spell it bimmer. My wife is from U.K. and even when I talk to her family via Facebook video chat or when we are over there visiting they also call it BEEM-ER, but spell it the way it sounds bemmer. And here in the states we call Mercedes Benz AKA BENZ....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## kinerin (Aug 29, 2014)

*Is it Bimmer or Beemer*



Laurent r said:


> Yeah here in Europe it's Beemer for a car...also what the Northsliefe gang uses at the Ring.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Bimmerfest mobile app


Yeah Laurent that's why the Pilgrims left Europe for The States....they wanted to call the bikes Beemers and the cars BIMMERS.

So there ya' have it.


----------



## Laurent r (Apr 28, 2017)

Aah that's why...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------

